# Any good Smoked Tuna recipes?



## cmayna (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm looking for some good smoked Tuna recipes.   Wife and I are going to Mexico during this coming summer to do a couple days of Tuna fishing, so I better start studying up.  Actually we have some in our freezer, so I might as well start practicing.


----------



## tropics (Mar 11, 2016)

Craig I have done bellies,they turn out good

Richie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/167180/smoked-tuna-belly


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2016)

I smoke them just like you would salmon.

Coat tuna steak with EVOO & dust with Cajun seasoning.

Smoke at 225 until done, 45 minutes to an hour. Don't over cook. Should be red inside.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2016)

Craig use the same 4:1 sugar to salt that you do for the salmon. Make sure and get the bellies. They are the best thing ever smoked. I assume that you'll get into some Durado (mahi mahi) too. Be sure and bring some of those home. In my opinion its the best eating fish around.

I have a friend that goes on the 15-20 day trips out of San Diego. He's seen some mega fish!

Now for a simple light meal using smoked tuna, or salmon. I like to make some linguini noodles, add capers a bit of olive oil, tarragon. lemon zest and then a squeeze of fresh lemon. Add fish give it a quick toss and serve.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/173259/fish-trifecta


----------



## cmayna (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm sooooo hungry!


----------



## waltmayo (Mar 27, 2016)

Yesterday smoked salmon, thick tuna, tile fish, rainbow trout, and mahi all at the same time. Same simple brine, brown sugar, kosher salt, garlic paste. Used apple chips in my 30" MES and it all turned out great. Just had to keep an eye on it and pull stuff out as it came to temp... trout first... Mahi and tile second... Salmon and tuna later. Left the tuna rare in the center. Awesome.


----------

